#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Cosultoria Enlace Airfiber 5x HD

## DiegoAraujo

Estou com um enlace de 40 Km utilizando radios Airfiber 5x HD com antenas ALGCom de 1.2, esta fechado com -48 visada totalmente livre, consegui uma quantidade de banda satisfatória, porem, estou uma uma tempo de MS alto, média de 6ms no enlace, esta é a minha primeira experiencia com este rádios, estou precisando de uma consultoria autorizada ou alguém que tenha experiencia com o mesmo.

----------


## emilidani

se consiguiu esse nivel de recepção esta excelente. Esse valor de Ping nao parece alto. Consulta direto com Fabricante.

----------


## PortaNET

DiegoAraujo

Boa tarde, então já verificou a questão do fresnel? tem o novo UBNT link calculador que te mostra o fresnel também, talvez seja necessário ajustar altura nas torres do enlace para melhorar o sinal.

Aqui na região rural para enlace de 34km com antena radome 34dbi da airfiber 5x conseguimos modulação de 10x1024qam porém somente após subirmos mais 8 metros de torre no local de recebimento do PTP, onde antes obtiamos apenas 50% da performance, quando verificamos a zona de fresnel deu esse resultado.

Lógico em condicões atmosféricas propicias, quando chove a modulacão cai pra 6x64QAM



Estou tentando elaborar outro projeto para um enlace maior, porem estou com dificuldades em encontrar antenas propricias para maior ganho de dB que funcione corretamente nas airfiber 5xhd, as AF-5G34-S45 não servem para a distância de 55KM.

necessito de umas antenas de 1,20 a 1.5m não sei se consigo um ganho de 40dbi ou acima qual o tipo de antena que recomendam? será para envio de internet link em região rural, então não terei poluicão.

----------


## TheGodfather

> Estou com um enlace de 40 Km utilizando radios Airfiber 5x HD com antenas ALGCom de 1.2, esta fechado com -48 visada totalmente livre, consegui uma quantidade de banda satisfatória, porem, estou uma uma tempo de MS alto, média de 6ms no enlace, esta é a minha primeira experiencia com este rádios, estou precisando de uma consultoria autorizada ou alguém que tenha experiencia com o mesmo.




Veja se esse link te ajuda, tem como baixar a latência, mas com isso sacrifica a banda passante...

----------

